# So the Euro is rubbish? Why is it not falling?



## RMCF (7 Aug 2011)

I know the world of the currency markets can be complicated, and for me I don't understand what is happening the Euro at present.

We are continually hearing about how its a dead duck, and on the verge of collapse. So folk like me would expect to see it falling in value against other currencies. 

So why isn't it?


----------



## Jazz01 (7 Aug 2011)

seems a similar thread on this... interesting views on that...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=158935


----------



## bluemac (7 Aug 2011)

I think because every one else is printing money to help them out and we are not..  so the value is staying high


----------



## Chris (8 Aug 2011)

The ECB has been lagging behind other central banks in the last 4 years when it comes to printing money, but that is set to change now. The Euro has significantly lost value against a lot of currencies that would be deemed strong currencies, like the CHF, NOK, AUS to name a few. The reason it hasn't fallen against the USD and GBP is due to the fact these currencies are embarking down the same road; it's like a beauty contest in reverse, they're all trying to devalue more than the other.
When you measure all these currencies against the oldest currency of human kind, i.e. gold, then you will see that they are all losing ground and becoming less valued. Trying to figure out whether the Euro is more valuable than the USD is like trying to figure out if manure is more valuable than dung.


----------



## Protocol (12 Aug 2011)

Here is the value of the euro against a basket of other currencies:

http://www.ecb.int/stats/exchange/effective/html/index.en.html


----------

